# KFC Batter recipe



## billhoo

*Secret chicken*

Top Secret recipes site used to post this, but they now only have the cole slaw and macaroni and sides:

http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/
In the 80s I remember a magazine sent the chicken to a lab and they said there were no 11 herbs and spices.  the recipe was simply flour, salt and black pepper.  Use evaporated milk to coat the chicken and toss in the flour mixture.

Or you can try this one that I found on CDkictchen.com:

Kfc Chicken Secret Spices
Serves/Makes:.75
Ready in: < 30 minutes
Difficulty: 1
(1=easiest :: hardest=5)

Categories:
K - Copy Cat Recipes
Seasonings and Spices

1 tablespoon rosemary
1 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon powdered sage
1 teaspoon powdered ginger
1 teaspoon majoram
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme
3 tablespoons packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons dry minced parsley
1 teaspoon pepper
1 tablespoon paprika
2 tablespoons garlic salt
2 tablespoons onion salt
2 tablespoons powdered chicken bouillon; * see note
1 package lipton tomato cup of soup mix



* or 4 cubes mashed There are actually 11 spices in the above combination, but an additional 3 ingredients were necessary to derive that special flavor. Place all ingredeints in blender with on\off spped for 3-4 minutes to pulverise, or rub through a fine strainer. Store in an airtight container so it will not lose potency. Makes about 3/4 cup.

To use with flour: Add 1 oz. mix to cup of flour for coating chicken.


----------



## dplain

*KFC recipe*

genuine KFC secret recipe
2  cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano
1  tbsp celery salt
1  tbsp black pepper
1  tbsp dry mustard
4  tbsp paprika
2  tsp garlic salt
1  tsp ground ginger
3  tbsp MSG (Accent)

Mix all ingredients well in a large bowl.

Dip chicken pieces in beaten eggs
Then turn them over in regular bread crumbs (commercial)
Finally plunge them in the flour-spices mixture (above)

Heat oven to 350 degrees
Place chicken in a tray and cover with foil (shiny side out)
Cook 40 minutes.  
Remove the foil then cook for another 40 minutes
Baste lightly with oil 5 minutes before the end
Let stand 5 minutes and serve.

Source:

newsgroups: alt.cooking-chat


----------

